

Crick's DNA Nobel medal gets $2 million at auction - ananyob
http://www.nature.com/news/crick-s-dna-nobel-medal-gets-2-million-at-auction-1.12790

======
ananyob
>>>The proud new owner is Jack Wang, chief executive of a Chinese company that
intends to sell [walnut-sized, flying saucer-shaped] electromagnetic devices
that it claims have medically regenerative powers."<<<< None of the claims are
proven yet of-course...

